# Anybody doing good on Milton?



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Haven't seen anything on Milton lately. Anyone doing good there?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Same here. Your post also made me think, where is John Boat? He was tearing up the 'eyes at Milton last year.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

It’s almost newspaper season!!!


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I think Milton is one of the toughest lakes to fish. Am I alone on this thought? I just can’t figure this lake out. I walleye and crappie fish mostly.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

John usually comes alive when he starts into his fall pattern and gives us all thoughts to motivate us to go out & try some extended fishing and some different tactics.

Personally I haven't been on Milton since spring and had a little success catching some keepers and quit a few shorts. There are walleye there, you have to go find them.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Crack77 said:


> John usually comes alive when he starts into his fall pattern and gives us all thoughts to motivate us to go out & try some extended fishing and some different tactics.
> 
> Personally I haven't been on Milton since spring and had a little success catching some keepers and quit a few shorts. There are walleye there, you have to go find them.


I’m still here and so are the eyres!!! Just not posting, shared all I know last year and same patterns hold true now as then. Will be on antique motorcycle Cannonball all of September and fishing again 2 Nd week of October. John


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There you are! Good to hear from you again. I read your posts religiously last Fall. When my buddies and I fished Milton a lot, we had trouble catching walleye at first. Then, we started figuring some things out. We found walleyes where we never would have expected! Then we would think about why the walleye were there. 

It was nice that you were so open with what you were doing, because, back in the day, the walleye fishers at Milton seemed to be a pretty closed mouth group! One time, we were at a bait shop buying crawlers and minnows. The counter expressed surprise that we were in there so often, since there weren't that many walleye in the lake. We started calling BS on that, when I hear a guy clearing his throat behind me. 

I turn and look, and there's an elderly guy staring me right the eyes, and he jerks his head toward one corner of the store. I walk over there with him, and he says,"It seems like you young'uns are figuring some stuff out about the walleye fishing here." I told him that we had, and it had been great. Hauling in lots of nice 20+ inchers! He said, "Good for you. But that's not the kind of stuff we want spread all over. Let the bass and crappie fishermen come here. Let the walleye fishermen go to Mosquito or Berlin! And please don't abuse the resource!" I assured him that we didn't.

However, I don't remember if there were minimum length and bag limits that long ago. That lake was so chock full of big walleye, anything under 17"-18" went back! Mind you, this was long before the dam was breached and the lake drained!


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Might head out Friday evening, haven't been out for about a month. Last time out, caught one keeper and two shorts. I agree that Milton is a tough lake. No weeds, zebra mussels and lots of boat traffic and houses around the lake probably hurt it some. There are Bald Eagles and Osprys there, they must catch alot of fish. I have 3 "go to" spots, and if I don't catch anything there, I am basically done. Will let you know how I do.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

WickedWalleye said:


> Might head out Friday evening, haven't been out for about a month. Last time out, caught one keeper and two shorts. I agree that Milton is a tough lake. No weeds, zebra mussels and lots of boat traffic and houses around the lake probably hurt it some. There are Bald Eagles and Osprys there, they must catch alot of fish. I have 3 "go to" spots, and if I don't catch anything there, I am basically done. Will let you know how I do.


 REPORT?? Anything biting?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Snap jig big jigging raps and shiver minnows. Drive around, spot walleye one bottom, put boat in reverse, drop rap down on top of them, pop pop on slack line, let it fall and hit bottom. Pop pop...fish on. Works amazing. Watch some videos of Tom Boley on you tube...he explains it very well with hyperglides. Jigging raps work just as good. Al Linder taught this technique back in early 2000s. It works best with a med action rod and 10lb mono with a swivel about 12-18" above the lure


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> Snap jig big jigging raps and shiver minnows. Drive around, spot walleye one bottom, put boat in reverse, drop rap down on top of them, pop pop on slack line, let it fall and hit bottom. Pop pop...fish on. Works amazing. Watch some videos of Tom Boley on you tube...he explains it very well with hyperglides. Jigging raps work just as good. Al Linder taught this technique back in early 2000s. It works best with a med action rod and 10lb mono with a swivel about 12-18" above the lure


Tom Boley is one of the best youtube walleye guys around. I have learned a ton of knew presentations from his videos. Haven't tried the one your specifically talking about. But I have seen the video and it looks like a lot of fun. I killed the walleye up on Erie in May and June up in 15' of water with snap jigging soft plastics. Some of the most fun I have had up on Erie.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup. Same here with the Erie walleye. Side imaging has helped tremendously in finding pods of shallow walleye. Then just pitch right into them. What's been your most productive jig? Mine has been a 3-4" Zman paddle tail on a 1/2 oz aspirin head. I've probably landed 40 walleye on the same piece of plastic. Lil super glue to keep it together and your good.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Just got back, trolled for 2 and half hours..........nothing. Marked fish, trolled 6 to 12 foot of water. Beautiful evening. Nice to get out. There were a couple of fishing boats out there, didn't see anyone catching. Thanks for the share on the jigging. I will have to try that technique next time.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> Yup. Same here with the Erie walleye. Side imaging has helped tremendously in finding pods of shallow walleye. Then just pitch right into them. What's been your most productive jig? Mine has been a 3-4" Zman paddle tail on a 1/2 oz aspirin head. I've probably landed 40 walleye on the same piece of plastic. Lil super glue to keep it together and your good.


I use the mooneye jigs by VMC. 3/8s and 1/2 ounce. I just learned about the Zman soft plastics and have bought some to try this fall. I use a lot of the Kinetic paddle tails I think they are called. And yes I am going to start to use some super glue to make them last longer. It can get expensive buying soft plastics. I like the 3.5" to 4' soft plastics. This past May I caught a few 29" to 30" walleye on them and its a blast. Most of the fish were 18" to 24" and they're a ton of fun. I have yet to do it in the fall, but am going to do it when the water temp comes down back into the 60s. So much fun.
And yes the side imaging is really nice. I don't have it yet, but fish with a buddy who has it. It is a must. I am just casting blindly until I catch one. Then I work that area pretty good. Normally where you catch one, their will be more around the area.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Tom Boley is one of the best youtube walleye guys around. I have learned a ton of knew presentations from his videos. Haven't tried the one your specifically talking about. But I have seen the video and it looks like a lot of fun. I killed the walleye up on Erie in May and June up in 15' of water with snap jigging soft plastics. Some of the most fun I have had up on Erie.


Can I ask what time of day you were fishing erie? I know a guy that swears by trolling at night for the really big fish, and he trolls close to shore. Thanks


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

For having zebra mussels, that's the dirtiest water I've seen. I put a camera down a hole during ice and couldn't see my jig 2 feet away. Maybe they're the lazy variety.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> For having zebra mussels, that's the dirtiest water I've seen. I put a camera down a hole during ice and couldn't see my jig 2 feet away. Maybe they're the lazy variety.


Most of the zebra mussels were killed off when the winter drawdown went from 6-9’.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> Most of the zebra mussels were killed off when the winter drawdown went from 6-9’.



Maybe we should do this in some other lakes as well.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> Can I ask what time of day you were fishing erie? I know a guy that swears by trolling at night for the really big fish, and he trolls close to shore. Thanks


Tom Boley lives up in Northern Wisconsin, the fishing is great there. Lived in New Richmond for 5 years. Any lake you go to has good fishing there. And if you like to ice fish, you never worry about not having safe ice.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Bprice1031 said:


> Maybe we should do this in some other lakes as well.


Seen lakes in California that produce big bluegill now, as they eat the mussels.Bluegill


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Actually, not a bluegill. Redear Sunfish, also called shellcracker. The reason why is kind of obvious. They grown larger than bluegills, and have a different diet. Namely Zebra Mussels. 

I used to wonder why Ohio didn't stock them in Lake Erie. Of course, Ohio doesn't own the whole lake, so they would need agreement from Canada, New York, Pennsylvania, and Michigan. Also, the mussels have been kind of cleaning up the water, and actually helping the smallies, sight feeders, chow down on the round goby infestation. I'm guessing that's why they've left it along. Plus, the last few walleye spawns have been great! So, they are looking for very good walleye fishing in the future.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I have to agree with what John Boat said about the zebra mussels in Lake Milton. I can't remember how many years ago it was, but I had driven over Milton on 76 one day, and noticed that the water was down a lot more than it had been in years past. That weekend I made it a point to go out to Milton and walk the lake with my hand held GPS, and a camera. When coming in from my walking, there was a ranger in the parking lot and I asked him what the deal was with the water being so low. He told me it was to kill off the zebra mussels. He proceeded to tell me the strategy behind it, and a great strategy it was / is.

He told me the draw down is normal speed until they hit the 5' down mark, which is how far they used to draw the lake down in winter. He then said that they hold the lake at that 5' mark for about a week, and the drop the additional 3 feet very quickly. They do this because the water is cold, and the zebra mussels, being cold blooded, can't move fast enough to stay up with the 5' down to 8' down, draw down rate. It has worked beautifully.

That first year I walked the lake there were dead zebra mussels on just about every stump and rock you could see, Now all these years later, there are still a few zebra mussels here and there, but no where near how it was the fist couple of years. I for one am quite happy about it. Not because I was having trouble with my line being cut by zebra mussels, but because the darker water keeps the fish shallower than they would be if the water were clearer.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Well if the state would stock shell crackers again in lakes again with mussel issues would be nice! But no only catfish and skies thst don’t reproduce , plus they don’t have to stock cats every year ! Change it up!!! Plus those high dollar carp! Steelheads plus regular trout


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

2 SMB and 1 LM yesterday between 3 of us, not much action


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I was thinking about heading out Thursday, is there still enough water to launch at the state park ramp on Rt 18?


----------



## Bill1966 (Dec 18, 2020)

The drawdown is not supposed to start until October 15 so all the ramps are good. The lake is stained. We were out on Sunday and there was a foot to 16" of visibility. I just couldn't get anything going on at troll. 

Marked a lot of fish in 12'-20' of water. Most were suspended between 10' and 16'.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Fished 11:00 to 2:00 today. Water is 70°. Trolled Flicker Shads. No fish caught. Had boards pull back 3 times but may have been from the chop triggering them. Marked nice fish around bait balls. Going to try jigging next time. A lot of bigger fish on the bottom.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Has there always been a ton of baitballs there? Can't throw a dead carp without hitting a baitballs.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> Has there always been a ton of baitballs there? Can't throw a dead carp without hitting a baitballs.


Yes


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it basically a night bite lake for walleyes? Asking because the times I have been out there I've never seen a net come out until almost dark. Lasy time out buddy caught 1 and it was dark. Where I grew up there were no walleye so trying to learn.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Search older posts on here
Trolling
Jigging
Worm harnesses all have there time and place.
Need to understand this lake as the draw down locates the fish and then as the water comes up the fish move alot
Certain points and ledges are the key
Pleasure boaters beat most of the lake up once the water is warm
Good luck and keep at um


----------



## Tnek4230 (Oct 1, 2020)

Fished Milton last Friday (10/22) from 10a-3p, overcast with a decent North breeze. Marked a lot of fish from 12-16 FOW, as Al stated, mostly near drop offs. Caught 2 small wipers trolling and 2 channel cats on jig and minnow. Water was already down about 2' from summer pool by my estimation.


----------

